# Chrome_Elf Dll Is Missing Error message



## iamnormal (May 25, 2014)

Hi There,

I hope that this is the right place...Well, I'm new and really need your help 


i have an issue with running Chrome Browser.

Wach time i'm getting the following error meaasge:

*"The problem can't start because chrome_elf.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem"*


Now, i have tried anything! i have download the chrome_elf dll file, copied / replaced to the Win/sys32 and Chrome Folder.
I have remove and reinstalled it over and over again.

When i replace the dll file i'm getting another error message:

*"CreateFileW could not be located in dynamic link library chrome_elf.dll"*

I really, really don't want to use the format action...

So, please need your kind help! to fix this issue...

It will be very appreciated


----------



## johnb35 (May 25, 2014)

Have you tried doing system restore back to a day when it was working fine?  Were you infected recently?  Have you installed any software recently?


----------



## iamnormal (May 25, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Have you tried doing system restore back to a day when it was working fine?  Were you infected recently?  Have you installed any software recently?



Well, No did not tried it... 
I did not installed any software before that things occur..

Only after , Like other anti viruses.... but no luck... 
Is it possible that restore a couple of days will solve this matter ?

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 25, 2014)

iamnormal said:


> Is it possible that restore a couple of days will solve this matter ?
> 
> Thanks



Yes....That's why he suggested it as a possible fix.


----------

